# 9 hooded babies on whidbey island (washington)



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

My rat just had 9 hooded babies they are all 3 days old and doing great 
They will all look like there dad. he is a tan hooded with red eyes. Their mom is a Siamese with red eyes.
they all have hooded markings as far as i can see. they will be handled up to the day they are gone, and their mom is one of the sweetest most kind and exploitative rats ive ever met.
i have no back ground info on the mom and the dad is a pet store rat.


----------

